
Tech shuttles now travel as far as out as the Central Valley - eaguyhn
https://www.protocol.com/silicon-valley-tech-shuttles
======
DrScump
"Now"?

I had a friend who bought a home in Manteca. Another moved to Ripon. Both
worked in Sunnyvale 5 days a week.

They decided to form a vanpool. One drove to work, the other homeward. They
soon filled the vanpool with paying passengers that more than paid their
commute costs.

This was in _1986_.

